# Juice Plus



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi all , been a while, but I wanted to pop in and share something for anyone looking for a way to get fruits and veggies in your little ones, especially those picky eaters ) my son is 9 and on the autistic spectrum and eats very little, and I've discovered this great resource! As a nurse I've found the double blind studies a great indication of what it can do for all my children! Have any of you heard of it? Used it? I'd love to hear more testimonies! I'm currently a distributor, if anyone would like more info my web page is

https://www.juiceplus.com/nsa/conten...a?site=hw69051


----------

